# Apeture discontinued - Lightroom migration tool



## Jack Henry (Jul 19, 2014)

From PetaPixel, an article about an Aperture to Lightroom migration tool


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 19, 2014)

Because of my Moving from Aperture to Lightroom page, Aperture Exporter's developer got in touch last week and it looks like he's added some features I suggested.

It's all about preparing your Aperture library. So it covers preparation steps 2-4 of my article, automates method 2 (exporting a copy of your originals) and generating TIFs/JPEGs of edited versions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 19, 2014)

That's good news!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 19, 2014)

This migration tool is from a third party developer and is being released as beta.  It is my understanding that Apple/Adobe are developing an "official" migration tool.  It might be judicious to wait to see what comes from the big guys. However, I'd expect that Apple is going to be putting its effort into migrating iPhoto/Aperture to the new Photo app.  Adobe OTOH, stands to gain from picking up as many Aperture users as it can with a migration tool, so if they want that to happen, releasing such a tool sooner rather than later would be important. Or they could simply adopt the tool developed by Adrian Grah


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 21, 2014)

clee01l said:


> It is my understanding that Apple/Adobe are developing an "official" migration tool



I don't believe that is correct. It was mentioned in one of the initial Apple PR announcements but was quickly removed.

When Lightroom 4 was released, Martin Evening's publishers mistakenly put online a chapter he had written about how Lightroom could import from Aperture or iPhoto - a feature which never made it into the final version of Lightroom 4. Since the underlying architecture of the three programs hasn't changed much, it's more likely that this will be revived.

john


----------

